# 1BR at OKW question UPDATE POSTED



## klynn (Aug 25, 2009)

I seem to remember reading that you can have 5 people (no one being under 2) on a 1BR reservation. Is that correct?


----------



## logan115 (Aug 25, 2009)

klynn said:


> I seem to remember reading that you can have 5 people (no one being under 2) on a 1BR reservation.  Is that correct?



From allears.net

One Bedroom villas are 942 square feet and have a large "great room" with queen size sleep sofa, loveseat, chair and ottoman, full size dining table with four chairs, 27" TV, ceiling fan and a full kitchen. The kitchen is fully equipped, including small appliances, wine glasses, mixing bowls, pots and pans, etc. It has a full size refrigerator with icemaker, dishwasher, stove and oven, microwave, and double sink with disposal. These villas also have a laundry room with a full size washer and dryer, an iron and ironing board, and a broom, dustpan, mop and vacuum cleaner are available for those who miss their domestic duties. As with the studio villas, paper towels, dish soap, coffee, creamer and sugar are supplied. Also included in the one-bedroom villas and larger is a small supply of dishwasher and laundry soap. Items available upon request are: bed rails, high chairs, napkins, placemats, voltage converters, hangers, and mixers. 

The master bedroom is quite luxurious, with a king bed, chair and ottoman, two nightstands, armoire with TV, with dresser drawers underneath, hope chest with drawers and ceiling fan. The master bedroom connects to a divided bathroom. The area of the bathroom has a full closet with key-operated safe, extra bedding and a portable crib with linens. This area also has a pedestal sink, wooden shelves, and large two-person Jacuzzi tub. The second area of the bathroom contains the toilet, very large shower, and second sink with large vanity. Both the master bedroom and the great room have glass-panel doors to the patio or balcony, which has a table with four chairs and ceiling fan with light. One-bedroom villas sleep four, plus one child under 3 in a crib.

http://allears.net/acc/faq_okw.htm

AKV and BLT 1BR's sleep 5 as they have the "sleeper" chairs, but think those are the only ones that do unless you have a child under 3.

Chris


----------



## bnoble (Aug 25, 2009)

Quite unofficially, Member Services allows you to book up to five people of any age in a 1BR (except, I think, the Vaule 1BRs at AKV) on a points booking.  This could end anytime, and CRO will _not_ do it---only Member Services, and possibly only on an internal booking, not an exchange.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 25, 2009)

klynn said:


> I seem to remember reading that you can have 5 people (no one being under 2) on a 1BR reservation.  Is that correct?



As noted above....its yes and no. Officially it no, except AKV and BLT. Unofficially, MS will allow 5 in a one bedroom. 

If you are exchanging in to OKW, and you are not using magical express, and not buying MYW tickets........you can have 5 in the room. Just don't list everyone on the reservation. Is it the right thing to do.....maybe, maybe not....depends on who you call and talk with at MS/Resort.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 25, 2009)

> and you are not using magical express, and not buying MYW tickets


As a small side note: if Member Services allows you to list five names, you can put all five of those people on Magical Express, etc.  They may or may not allow five names for an exchange reservation---we're a family of four, so I've never bothered to try.


----------



## icydog (Aug 25, 2009)

*Ouch!!!*



klynn said:


> I seem to remember reading that you can have 5 people (no one being under 2) on a 1BR reservation.  Is that correct?



Uh Oh... Stuffing going on here. Disney will NOT give you bedding or towels for the fifth person. That should tell you something. They really do not like that you would be stuffing the room, unless there is a small child under five in your party. Otherwise, it is just not done. That little kid can sleep on the love seat. But why would you want to do that? What kind of vacation would that be? OKW one bedrooms _are_ big but do you really want to put five people in, what amounts to, two rooms with one bathroom?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 25, 2009)

icydog said:


> Uh Oh... Stuffing going on here. Disney will NOT give you bedding or towels for the fifth person. That should tell you something. They really do not like that you would be stuffing the room, unless there is a small child under five in your party. Otherwise, it is just not done. That little kid can sleep on the love seat. But why would you want to do that? What kind of vacation would that be? OKW one bedrooms _are_ big but do you really want to put five people in, what amounts to, two rooms with one bathroom?



I won't put 3 adults and 2 larger kids into a DVC 2br. My guide even agrees with me. 

(Done it once and it still gives me nightmares). 

 So I certainly wouldn't try a 1br, even at OKW or the new ones with the sleeper sofas. 

Like Icydog says, what kind of vacation is that?


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 25, 2009)

We have 5 going with us in December. We are staying in a two bedroom and that is pushing it. We prefer 4 to a two bedroom. 

I have seen families sticking 5 and 6 in a Studio room!  Yikes!!


----------



## klynn (Aug 25, 2009)

icydog said:


> Uh Oh... Stuffing going on here. Disney will NOT give you bedding or towels for the fifth person. That should tell you something. They really do not like that you would be stuffing the room, unless there is a small child under five in your party. Otherwise, it is just not done. That little kid can sleep on the love seat. But why would you want to do that? What kind of vacation would that be? OKW one bedrooms _are_ big but do you really want to put five people in, what amounts to, two rooms with one bathroom?


 
I only asked if 5 people could be on the reservation.  All 5 people will not be there at the same time.  My hubby is leaving early and my niece wants to come after that.


----------



## klynn (Aug 25, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> Like Icydog says, what kind of vacation is that?


 
Like I just said, all 5 people would not be there at the same time.  My dh has to leave early and my niece wants to come after that.  I'm beginning to feel like I should not have even asked the question.


----------



## icydog (Aug 25, 2009)

Its a sore point for owners. That's all. Don't take offense as none was intended. We were pointing out that a vacation for five in a one bedroom OKW would not be a vacation. If your hubby leaves how will you sleep the four people? It still will be tight if you don't have little kids..


----------



## icydog (Aug 25, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> We have 5 going with us in December. We are staying in a two bedroom and that is pushing it. We prefer 4 to a two bedroom.
> 
> I have seen families sticking 5 and 6 in a Studio room!  Yikes!!



I had a renter once who told me she was bringing an extra small child with her on vacation in a BCV studio. I asked if the kid could sleep in a crib and she said absolutely. Later I found out she didn't have a small kid at all, she had two big kids, her husband and her MIL with her. I found out after they came home. I would never have rented to her if I had known. 

I can't imagine how they did it? Two teen kids, a mil and married couple in one small room and one bath. I have heard of folks stuffing the rooms at the value resorts. Now that is really bad!!!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 25, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> We have 5 going with us in December. We are staying in a two bedroom and that is pushing it. We prefer 4 to a two bedroom.
> 
> I have seen families sticking 5 and 6 in a Studio room!  Yikes!!



Bet they brought the crock pot too! 

Well I'll be staying in a studio for the first time at VWL. That's a solo trip.

 If it was John and I(well that won't happen for years unless I follow through with my threat to hire a nanny for the kids and leave them home.:hysterical we would do a 1br.


----------



## klynn (Aug 25, 2009)

icydog said:


> Its a sore point for owners. That's all. Don't take offense as none was intended. We were pointing out that a vacation for five in a one bedroom OKW would not be a vacation. If your hubby leaves how will you sleep the four people? It still will be tight if you don't have little kids..


 
After my dh leaves I will be the only adult.  The others are just kids.  I suppose we'd be 2 in the king bed and 2 on the sofa-sleeper.  So I still would like to know if my niece comes, if she can be on the reservation.  But it sounds like you are saying she cannot.  I don't understand it, but I accept it.  

For our family of 4 (me, dh, 2 kids) we usually get  a 2BR.  However, when this 1BR at OKW for Christmas week became available, I took it.  Sure I would have preferred a 2BR, but a 1BR will work for our family.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## icydog (Aug 25, 2009)

In all the years we have owned, 18 years now, we have only stayed in a studio once. That was enough. Now we always get a one bedroom for ourselves and if we have company we get a two bedroom. 

We have never had more than four in the two bedroom until our May week at Kidani when we had seven in a two bedroom for two nights, six for three of the nights and four people for the other three nights. NEVER again. I mean never!!!!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 25, 2009)

icydog said:


> In all the years we have owned, 18 years now, we have only stayed in a studio once. That was enough. Now we always get a one bedroom for ourselves and if we have company we get a two bedroom.
> 
> We have never had more than four in the two bedroom until our May week at Kidani when we had seven in a two bedroom for two nights, six for three of the nights and four people for the other three nights. NEVER again. I mean never!!!!



You should see the thread about how could DVC make the studio at their new Flagship resort(BLT) so small! They're like a cruiseship cabin.

Are we the only three that don't stay in studios?


----------



## pfrank4127 (Aug 25, 2009)

But it sounds like you are saying she cannot.  I don't understand it, but I accept it.  



If you are a DVC owner 5 will be allowed in a 1 bedroom, not sure of the rules regarding a trade into DVC.  The problem I'm thinking about is if you are getting the meal plan with 5 on the reservation you will be required to buy it for all five people for all days of the reservation but I'm digressing!  Good luck and have fun.


----------



## pfrank4127 (Aug 25, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> You should see the thread about how could DVC make the studio at their new Flagship resort(BLT) so small! They're like a cruiseship cabin.
> 
> Are we the only three that don't stay in studios?



I'm staying in a studio with my two young daughters 7 and 5 for a quick trip before school starts next week and dreading that i don't have a 1 bedroom!


----------



## klynn (Aug 25, 2009)

pfrank4127 said:


> But it sounds like you are saying she cannot. I don't understand it, but I accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a DVC owner 5 will be allowed in a 1 bedroom, not sure of the rules regarding a trade into DVC. The problem I'm thinking about is if you are getting the meal plan with 5 on the reservation you will be required to buy it for all five people for all days of the reservation but I'm digressing! Good luck and have fun.


 
We are not getting the dining plan for that week,  so that would not have been a problem.  I just can't understand why when my dh leaves it is wrong for my niece to join us.  On well, such is life.  I already called my sister and told her my niece could not stay with us.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 25, 2009)

Technically the limit is four plus one under three. That is nit opinion, it is fact (exceptions for newer resorts noted). 
Anyone that puts five in a room could be turned away on arrival. Some speculate this us actually due to fire codes, although I can't say with certainty that's true. 

It's my opinion that you should not break the occupancy limits.


----------



## klynn (Aug 26, 2009)

Carl D said:


> Technically the limit is four plus one under three. That is nit opinion, it is fact (exceptions for newer resorts noted).
> Anyone that puts five in a room could be turned away on arrival. Some speculate this us actually due to fire codes, although I can't say with certainty that's true.
> 
> It's my opinion that you should not break the occupancy limits.


 
How would I be breaking the occupancy limits?  There are only 4 in my family.  Myself, dh, and 2 kids.  My dh will be flying home before the end of the week and then my niece wanted to come and stay with us.  So we never would have more than 4 in our 1BR.  Please explain as I am getting very confused.  Sorry I am so dense.


----------



## Idahodude (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't think that WDW will have any problem at all with you changing one of the individuals part way through the week.  Have your neice come stay when your husband leaves.

We've done this a few times, and it's never been a problem.  Technically, I don't think you'll even have to put your neice on the reservation, but if you do (for tickets or something), then just have them indicate her arrival date and your husband's departure date.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 26, 2009)

Idahodude said:


> I don't think that WDW will have any problem at all with you changing one of the individuals part way through the week.  Have your neice come stay when your husband leaves.
> 
> We've done this a few times, and it's never been a problem.  Technically, I don't think you'll even have to put your neice on the reservation, but if you do (for tickets or something), then just have them indicate her arrival date and your husband's departure date.


I agree, with the exception of not telling them. 

If your intention is truly to have only four in the room, than just tell them that.


----------



## pfrank4127 (Aug 26, 2009)

klynn said:


> How would I be breaking the occupancy limits?  There are only 4 in my family.  Myself, dh, and 2 kids.  My dh will be flying home before the end of the week and then my niece wanted to come and stay with us.  So we never would have more than 4 in our 1BR.  Please explain as I am getting very confused.  Sorry I am so dense.



Why don't you just call and ask!  I think you will be fine.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 26, 2009)

klynn: ask Member Services when you have your confirmation.  They will either let you put five on the reservation, or they will not.  If they let you put five on, then you are all set.  Many owners wish Member Services would not do this.  But, many other others are glad that Member Services will.  No one policy will make all of them happy.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 26, 2009)

bnoble said:


> klynn: ask Member Services when you have your confirmation.  They will either let you put five on the reservation, or they will not.  If they let you put five on, then you are all set.  Many owners wish Member Services would not do this.  But, many other others are glad that Member Services will.  No one policy will make all of them happy.


you are correct that opinions about this differ, and can get heated. 
That said, the policy as written in the Public Offering Statement should be the governing authority, regardless if we agree with it. 
That policy says four plus one under 3.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 26, 2009)

I understand that that is your position.  For better or worse, your disagreement is with Member Services, not klynn.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 26, 2009)

bnoble said:


> I understand that that is your position.  For better or worse, your disagreement is with Member Services, not klynn.


I wasn't aware of any disagreement. I'm simply stating the rule.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 26, 2009)

Except that you and I both know that the "rule" isn't followed.  Member Services will happily, openly, and "semi-officially" book five into a 1BR for anyone booking with points.  So, it would appear that you and Member Services in fact do not see eye to eye on this issue.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 26, 2009)

I just received the fall 2009 edition of Disney Files (DVC member publication) and it talks about a Vero Beach refurbishment of one and two bedrooms now having a twin sleeper chair in the living room. It makes a joke about Uncle Carl no longer having to sleep in the tub.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 26, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> I won't put 3 adults and 2 larger kids into a DVC 2br. My guide even agrees with me.
> 
> (Done it once and it still gives me nightmares).
> 
> ...



While on vacation( before DVC) we would stay at Embassy Suites. We are a family of four ( two adult size teenagers) and the the Embassy Suite is 481 sq ft. When at Disneyland we stayed at the Grand Californian Hotel which is 275 sq ft. We gave up the extra space for the convenience of being on-site. Incidentally at the Grand Californian Hotel, MS will allow 5 people if only three of the guest are over 18. I would not recommend, but Disney allows it.

We have stayed in a mixture of spaces, hotel rooms, one bedroom and two bedrooms timeshares. I think it depends on what your family is used to and your ability to adjust. Some families like their own space, other can coexist in smaller spaces and be happy. We have a one bedroom CL AKV next summer for 10 days, and I would rather have more days than more space. The one bedroom at AKV Jambo is 710 sq ft, clearly more than a hotel room or hotel suite. At this point in our lives we can adjust to a one bedroom, be fine and happy.  

However, once we become empty nesters and they decided to join us on vacation it might be a different story. We will not be used to coexisting and it might be more difficult.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 26, 2009)

At this point in our lives, I do not mind staying with my husband and children in close quarters. However, I would not want to stay with another couple, or in-laws in a one bedroom nor a two bedroom, because I would need my own space.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 26, 2009)

> it talks about a Vero Beach refurbishment of one and two bedrooms now having a twin sleeper chair in the living room.


This is a really nice improvement.  I have a family of four, but for a variety of reasons prefer to not have my kids share a bed.  Having the sleeper chair moves a 1BR from "quite inconvenient" to "a little small" for the four of us.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 26, 2009)

luvsvacation22 said:


> At this point in our lives, I do not mind staying with my husband and children in close quarters. However, I would not want to stay with another couple, in-laws, or extended family in a one bedroom nor a two bedroom, because I would need my own space.



We have a variety of resaons, of why my kids can't share a bed(my eldest refers to his condition as "having issues", which have been medically diagnosed.)

He also likes a bit of private space during down times, it helps him calm down if he's had to deal with too much. 


For us, we made sure we have enough points(DVC,Wyndham) or own 2 bedroom units at our traditional timeshares, since this issue is non-negotiable for us.


----------



## jamstew (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow! I'm amazed at how much space people need  We had eight in a dedicated 2BR at VWL for a week in June, and it wasn't crowded at all (except for trying to eat breakfast at a table essentially for three). My DD, her DH & my DGS3 had the master, with the little one on an air mattress. DS, his DW and their 4 & 5-year-olds took the room with 2Q beds. DS slept with DGS4 & DDIL slept with DGD5. I had the really comfortable sofa bed in the living room. The closets were so big that nothing had to be out on the floor, including my two Owners Lockers. If the kids were teenagers, it would be more problematic, but we could probably still work it out. I just hope I live long enough and am healthy enough to be able to travel with them when grands are teens, and that they still want to go.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 26, 2009)

The one thing that makes Disney's point system great is the option to stay in a studio, one bedroom, two bedroom or grand villa. Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## bnoble (Aug 26, 2009)

> (except for trying to eat breakfast at a table essentially for three)


This is my only real gripe with the DVC units.  Even in the dedicated 2BRs, there's really only room for four people to eat at a time.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 26, 2009)

bnoble said:


> This is my only real gripe with the DVC units.  Even in the dedicated 2BRs, there's really only room for four people to eat at a time.


 To be honest, we find two people at the table to be a bit tight. 
That said, there is a little breakfast bar that seats two kids nicely. 

Still can't comprehend eight adults in a 2br.


----------



## jamstew (Aug 27, 2009)

Carl D said:


> To be honest, we find two people at the table to be a bit tight.
> That said, there is a little breakfast bar that seats two kids nicely.



We put the kids at the table, and the rest of us used the bar, coffee table or balcony chairs. It worked fine since all we ate was cereal or yogurt. A full breakfast would have been challenging.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 27, 2009)

Carl D said:


> To be honest, we find two people at the table to be a bit tight.
> That said, there is a little breakfast bar that seats two kids nicely.
> 
> Still can't comprehend eight adults in a 2br.



When we go for our annual Thanksgiving trip, we try to figure out how you have 8 people in your room and feed them a Thanksgiving dinner(even one you picked up at Publix pre cooked). Where do you put everyone with a full plate? 

The table thing has become a pet peeve of mine. At least at VB there's a regular size table. On the small side, but you can get four around it. 

Just got back from our Hemlock at Boyne  2br. The table was HUGE, plus they had an extender in the utlitiy closet. With that you could easily get 10-12 around the table(the upstair units at Hemlock have a loft and they do sleep 10).


----------



## klynn (Aug 27, 2009)

*Update*

I called Member Services this morning.  I asked them if my husband has to leave early can I have someone else join us.  She said that is no problem, I just need to let them know.  So technically, I can have 5 listed on the reservation.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 27, 2009)

klynn said:


> I called Member Services this morning.  I asked them if my husband has to leave early can I have someone else join us.  She said that is no problem, I just need to let them know.  So technically, I can have 5 listed on the reservation.



Awesome!:whoopie:


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 27, 2009)

klynn said:


> I called Member Services this morning.  I asked them if my husband has to leave early can I have someone else join us.  She said that is no problem, I just need to let them know.  So technically, I can have 5 listed on the reservation.




Thanks for updating us! 

Have a great trip and enjoy your 1 bedroom! :whoopie:


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 29, 2009)

Klynn, by swapping out your husband and your niece, you're not violating any DVC policy of 4 in the OKW 1BR per night.  Many of us here and on the DVC forums have been happily spoiled by more space and privacy than that on vacation.  But most people vacationing at or near WDW actually crowd into a  hotel room - even the Disney "deluxe" hotel rooms that sleep 5 adults  and they do indeed consider it a vacation.  So don't feel bad about the opinions you get here.  Everyone's got one.  You know what your family needs and it changes over time.

Since DVC MS has told you that you may have all 5 names on the reservation, with the way you're handling it, go ahead and get everyone's ME tickets.  Have a fun holiday!!!  :whoopie: 



Twinkstarr said:


> When we go for our annual Thanksgiving trip... Where do you put everyone with a full plate? ... The table thing has become a pet peeve of mine.


Agreed!  Most offsite resorts have more spacious kitchens and dining tables than DVCs besides OKW.  So we choose OKW if we want the kitchen space onsite.  Due to the smallish DVC rooms anyway, we find we're happier planning for larger spaces onsite overall than we might offsite, same as we do when staying at an urban (smaller rooms) timeshare.


----------

